# Apple is working on New iPhone Even It Can't Hack



## JMH3143

> Amid an ongoing dispute with the United States government over a court order to unlock iPhone 5C of one of the San Bernardino shooters Syed Farook…
> 
> ...Apple started working on implementing stronger security measures "even it can't hack" to achieve un-hackability in its future iPhones.
> 
> The Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) is deliberately forcing Apple to create a special, backdoored version of iOS that could let them brute force the passcode on Farook's iPhone without erasing data.
> 
> However, the FBI approached the company to unlock the shooter's iPhone 5C in various ways like:
> 
> 
> Create a backdoor to shooter's iPhone.
> Disable the Auto-destruct feature after numerous tries.
> Increase the brute force time to try out all combinations.
> Minimize the time of waiting for a window after each try.
> ..and much more


https://thehackernews.com/2016/02/apple-iphone-hack.html


----------

